# Guests, why don't you register?



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

I'm just curious why so many come here and don't register. Currently there are 111 at DBSTalk, but only 34 members, the other 77 are guests. I was going to post this in the Potpourri forum, until I noticed guests can't post there. So, if you are reading this, and aren't a member, could you please take a minute and say why?


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

Let's have a poll.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Also guests, what do you do for a living and how old are you?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

We _know_ who you are and we _know_ where you live. :glasses:


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2003)

Nick said:


> We _know_ who you are and we _know_ where you live. :glasses:


Would you like to know if we own a TV and have internet service as well?


----------



## dtcarson (Jan 10, 2003)

Guests, please fill in your credit card number here, merely for survey purposes:
____

just kidding, of course.

Anyway, I registered, once I started lurking and realized that there was a lot of good info--but offhand, I would say in part, the fact that you allow people to post when they're not registered would remove some of the desire to register. People could luck onto the site, ask questions or post response, and just check again later, rather than dealing with yet another account and password. That's not my reasoning, but I could see some people thinking like that. I registered in part to claim my name, since this is my name pretty much across the internet ; )....But also because I just got satellite, and thought this would be a good resource [which it most certainly is.] 
Many of those guests, I'd bet, somehow luck onto the site, browse it once or twice, then leave; probably don't visit more than once or twice a month [I'm that way with a few messageboards I've found.]


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Well I do not blame them for not registering. Very rare that I register myself on the internet. I love to research subjects on the internet. Why register on every site you visit when you are not interested in posting.


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

IndyMichael said:


> I'm just curious why so many come here and don't register. Currently there are 111 at DBSTalk, but only 34 members, the other 77 are guests. I was going to post this in the Potpourri forum, until I noticed guests can't post there. So, if you are reading this, and aren't a member, could you please take a minute and say why?


Some of those guests may in fact be registered users. I use various computers throughout the day and may find myself logged out of them when I check DBSTalk. I don't bother logging in unless I have something to say.


----------



## Wayne (Jul 1, 2003)

I registered today and posted my first thread. 

The reason I have taken a while to register is because I was checking out the site. I wanted to see how reliable the information was before I took the time to register. Some sites are so bad that you never want to return. But this is a good site and I appreciate everyones input.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

How many guests post vs. members? There are some message boards that I have been guests on but do not visit often enough to really see a reason to become a member unless I am there constantly, either that or I do not post at all and just read. I guess it depends on how much someone is interested in the topic the message board relates to. Some just use the internet to browse and do not really sign up for anything.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Welcome, Wayne!! :hi: :goodjob:


----------



## Wayne (Jul 1, 2003)

Thanks Neil!


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2003)

I for one would like to register but keep getting " you have not entered a valid email''. I have tried over 100 times and message is the same.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

pepper rex: What is the domain name of your ISP? Is it @aol.com?


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2003)

I wouldn't want to be a member of any group that would have me as a member. ;^)


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Those of you who are registered and have not completed your User Info, how bout letting us know where you are from?


----------



## platinum (Oct 28, 2002)

Welcome Wayne


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2004)

IndyMichael said:


> I'm just curious why so many come here and don't register. Currently there are 111 at DBSTalk, but only 34 members, the other 77 are guests. I was going to post this in the Potpourri forum, until I noticed guests can't post there. So, if you are reading this, and aren't a member, could you please take a minute and say why?


FEAR


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Fear of what? Us members or hackers? I know we get a little cranky, but I promise NO molotov cocktails will be heading your way anytime soon.

Come on in the water's fine...... And I don't get that much spam so don't let that scare you off (and if it did AOL and MSN and most other smaller providers have good spam blocking software now.......)


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I once had Earthlink's "spaminator" cranked up so high it was even blocking posts on this board from anyone named 'Bob'. :lol:


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

And here I THOUGHT you were ignoring ME!


----------



## DS0816 (Mar 29, 2002)

What I'd like to know is why can't I participate in any of those daily polls? The March 19 poll asks: To which service do you subscribe?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

DS0816 said:


> What I'd like to know is why can't I participate in any of those daily polls? The March 19 poll asks: To which service do you subscribe?


If you have already voted in the poll, then it won't allow you to vote again.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2004)

I like the fact that screwy people like me can drop in and out, this site is fun because it really allows for some free-thinking.

From time to time I read the other forum, and it seems to be run by ultra-control freaks.

End of the day, we're just folks who watch TV by satellite, like everyone else we have different systems and needs and I guarantee you 10 years from now someone will still post ideas about ala carte programming!

But I find the perspectives here interesting and informative. This site is especially to be credited for the 921 section. I have one, and it's been a trip!

So if it's ok with you folks, I'll try and be as good and polite a guest I can, try not to wear out my welcome, but continue to be a guest!

-Earl
Yankee born Southern bred and not a joiner


----------

